# Jellypantz?



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have not heard of Jellypantz, but my dad is a long time pro road biker and I used to ride with him a fair amount. I always found that ditching the undies and just using a good quality pair of biking shorts with a chamois built in prevented a lot of the aching. Also, go into a bike shop that does fittings and find out if your seat really fits. I always thought I had a good bike saddle, but turns out for the first 4 years I was in too wide of a seat (seems counter-intuitive).

I also switched to wearing tight bike shorts with chamois under my riding breeches for a while when I was training and competing a bunch of hours a day.

Good luck!


----------



## seh (May 31, 2013)

*JellyPantz*

JellyPantz Starter Kits come with a money back guarantee for first time customers. All you risk is the cost of shipping!


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

seh said:


> JellyPantz Starter Kits come with a money back guarantee for first time customers. All you risk is the cost of shipping!



So you're saying I should go for it, huh?!? 

I definitely need a better pair of bike shorts. I'm hoping I can use the Jelly Pantz for both saddles. I don't want anything too bulky in either case, but I've got to do something different.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

This is an old thread about JellyPantz.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/jelly-pantz-undies-riders-71271/


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay, despite the horrid name... I have been interested in trying them. I was going to order then I got a free undies coupon from Victoria's Secret and got a pair of no-show that are amazing for riding. However, I would still like to try the jellypantz. If you get a pair be sure to post a review.


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

updownrider said:


> This is an old thread about JellyPantz.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/jelly-pantz-undies-riders-71271/


Yeah, I saw that. I read the entire thread before I posted because no one in that thread had actually tried the Jellypantz. Lots of other interesting suggestions, though, like thongs (tried it, can't stand it) and going commando (not sure I can bring myself to try that).


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

BoldComic said:


> Okay, despite the horrid name... I have been interested in trying them. I was going to order then I got a free undies coupon from Victoria's Secret and got a pair of no-show that are amazing for riding. However, I would still like to try the jellypantz. If you get a pair be sure to post a review.


I've tried those, too! I don't like them for riding at all. Maybe I have an unusual shape? I've been wearing New Balance wicking briefs, which are the least irritating, but still irritating. Glad the no-shows are working for you! 

I've got them in my "cart," haven't yet checked out. If I do, I will definitely let you know how they are!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

If the Jellypantz don't work, I saw a (new?) product that allows 'going commando' with some sort of disposable protection that adheres secretly to one's pants - (can't remember the name, but the word, 'commando' was in it). Sounds like a pantyliner the way I describe, but looked like a really doable product actually....


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

Northernstar said:


> If the Jellypantz don't work, I saw a (new?) product that allows 'going commando' with some sort of disposable protection that adheres secretly to one's pants - (can't remember the name, but the word, 'commando' was in it). Sounds like a pantyliner the way I describe, but looked like a really doable product actually....


I googled "commando pads" and found these. Interesting idea! Hollywood Commando Disposable Underwear


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If your saddle fits you well, it shouldn't cause crotch irritation. my old saddle, that I dearly loved and gave a very close contact feel, was just not shaped for my pelvis and I always ended a long day of riding with "road rash". now, with my current Dressage saddle, this is never an issue.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Some ladies have used a feminine pad to help, though honestly, I don't understand how the seams in u-wear can be uncomfortable there. There are no seams "there" - at least not in any u-wear I buy.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

My problem isn't the crotch area it's butt chaffing. Maybe that's why the VS panties worked for me. They stick to my butt but not to my pants so I don't get the rubbing. Hope you find a solution that works well for you.


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

NorthernMama said:


> Some ladies have used a feminine pad to help, though honestly, I don't understand how the seams in u-wear can be uncomfortable there. There are no seams "there" - at least not in any u-wear I buy.


My main problem is irritation in the crease of my leg, right when the fabric ends. I've ridden in box brief-type underwear this past week and it seems to help that issue, since the fabric goes beyond that area, down to about mid-thigh. I tired twice riding in a thong, and, well, let's just say, you know where that fabric ends, and it was very unpleasant.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

PinkStella said:


> My main problem is irritation in the crease of my leg, right when the fabric ends. I've ridden in box brief-type underwear this past week and it seems to help that issue, since the fabric goes beyond that area, down to about mid-thigh. I tired twice riding in a thong, and, well, let's just say, you know where that fabric ends, and it was very unpleasant.


"unpleasant" :lol: Poor girl.

Yes, the boxer/man style briefs should help for sure with that specific area. Also the type of material - one of my kids can only wear nylon or silk boxers - anything slippery - or he has chaffing happening too.


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, poor me, indeed! 

I've been sticking with the combo of the compression shorts/boxer-briefs and some Anti Monkey Butt and seem to be doing better. I still think I'm going to invest in better bike shorts, though, as a Saturday ride following my Saturday morning long bike ride still proves to be troublesome.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to get rubs and irritation on the crease where the fabric ends as well. I found out it was an issue with dryness. I had mild dry skin along that seam and now use a coco butter lotion every day to keep the dryness at bay. I haven't had any issues since.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Regular bikini underwear has never rubbed me, ever. HOWEVER, I once rode in thong underwear, very uncomfortable, won't make that mistake again.


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> If your saddle fits you well, it shouldn't cause crotch irritation. my old saddle, that I dearly loved and gave a very close contact feel, was just not shaped for my pelvis and I always ended a long day of riding with "road rash". now, with my current Dressage saddle, this is never an issue.


My trainer suggested yesterday that it might be my saddle. It's the only saddle I've ever used, so I really don't know the difference. She said it appears to fit me well, but it could be the cause of the irritation. Perhaps I should start looking for something else.


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

Bagheera said:


> I used to get rubs and irritation on the crease where the fabric ends as well. I found out it was an issue with dryness. I had mild dry skin along that seam and now use a coco butter lotion every day to keep the dryness at bay. I haven't had any issues since.


Funny you should mention this - I use coco butter every morning as a matter of course on a surgery scar, but I've never though to apply it directly to the irritated areas. Maybe I'll give this a try!


----------

